# Ramblings on the Choctawhatchee



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Not a lot of fishing reports showing up here, but it's not from lack of anglers on the water. Everytime I'm around a boat landing or on the river there seems to be hords of folks on the water. Places like Morrison Springs, 7 Runs, Cowford, Smokehouse, and Black Creek Lodge are seeing full parking lots even during the week. Not every day of course, but frequently. I'm fishing mostly north of these locations so traffic is less.

Personally, I have been doing well on mullet at the varioius river holes, but haven't put a lot of effort into bream fishing lately. Not sure why, just a change in priority I guess.

This spring season I decided to concentrate a little more on catfishing. That's been up and down, but finally decided to start fishing for larger cats, i. e. larger bait and tackle for larger fish. First serious trip early last week fishing solo I managed to nail three between 8 and 12 pounds. Had a scale in my tackle box. Tadpoles to the accomplished big cat guys, but the 12 pound flathead was my personal best. For you 'catch and release' advocates I let the big'un go. Never thought I would do such a thing, but I think maybe we all need to become more aware there is a limit to what mother nature can provide, and this applies even to the bream fishery. Caught the cats on bream head and bream filets. Next two trips were in the tank with only one 2 pound chanel each trip.

A few days ago a regular fishing buddy and I fished out of 7 Runs, crossed over to Boynton Cutoff on the big river, and headed upstream. We came upon a shocking view on the east bank in Washington County. To my knowledge it's the only place along the river where someone clean-cut all the trees right down to the river bank. Several hundred yards from the river is a new house perched on a high cliff looking toward the river. The land looks like the leavings of a tornado. What an absolute travisty and a shame. I though this was Water Management District property, but maybe not. If anyone here has knowledge of what this is all about it would be interesting to hear the story.

So far all of the boat ramps on the river are open. The one up by hwy 2 closed for a while, but has been reopened. Most of them are seeing heavy use. With the spring fishing season and people out of work, kids out of school, folks are seeking an outlet to expend some energy. There is no better place to do that than on the river. Plenty of room for social distancing and enjoying the beauty of the river.

Right now the Choctaw is on a little rise but not serious. The water level is good although it's stirred up here and there. Pollen is accumulating where the water is still. Weather is good with a little predicted rain on some days, but all in all things are looking good, so get to the river and enjoy yourselves as much as possible in these unsettling times.

Take care everyone and practice what 'they' are preaching for protection on the virus situation.

J. B.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good read . Thanks


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

JB, thanks for taking the time to provide an update. Wife and I plan to try smokehouse for the first time this next week....drowning crickets. Cheers.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

olegator said:


> JB, thanks for taking the time to provide an update. Wife and I plan to try smokehouse for the first time this next week....drowning crickets. Cheers.




PM sent


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have to post my Talquin trip...stand by! hahaha


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I’m out till next year. Keep the reports coming


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man...we sure going to miss your missives. I'm still fishing a lot, but not posting as much. Will try to improve. Sort of get tired of reading my own stuff....much prefer others. Take care my friend. J.B.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

FishWalton said:


> Man...we sure going to miss your missives. I'm still fishing a lot, but not posting as much. Will try to improve. Sort of get tired of reading my own stuff....much prefer others. Take care my friend. J.B.


I guess I could come on and post some reports I made up... kinda like I always have!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> I guess I could come on and post some reports I made up... kinda like I always have!


LOL......fact or fiction? Both are entertaining.


----------

